# I have no friends in my fourth week of college.



## Lockjawz (Sep 16, 2012)

I had friends in high school, like ~25 i actually hung out with out of school. For the most part i was able to make those friends through existing friends i had in elementary school. If i think about it i dont know if i have ever made a friend without one of my elementary friends introducing me to them.The problem is in college which is about 3 hours away from my home i know nobody. The first day i tried talking with my roommate but he just left and said he was going to hang up with some friends. He never ended up introducing me to his friends.My RA has invited me to eat dinner with some of the people in my dorm a couple of times but after that i just went back to my dorm. Nothing came out of that dinner nobody asked me to hang out with them or anything. How am i going to ask them to do anything when i just sit in my room alone. Its now the fourth week and i have met no friends. I either sit in my dorm on my computer and talk with friends back home or go out to eat by myself. I just cant bring my self to talk with people outside of the classroom. I don't know what it is. I just get so nervous and scared when i do.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the club

Take those opportunities when your RA invites you. Whenever someone invites me somewhere I try my best to go otherwise I'll sit in my dorm all day. But yea, whenever I go somewhere with people nothing ever comes out of it. I feel the same way as you. I still got no real friends even though I'll hang out with my suite mates and the people down the hall (10+ people). I only go if im officially "invited" though.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't have any friends in college either, my 2 year college is getting so boring I wish I could just transfer to a 4 year university asap.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I made 1 friend in my 2nd year of college, and that's the only one I made in the entire 4 years.


----------



## Lockjawz (Sep 16, 2012)

Marlon said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> Take those opportunities when your RA invites you. Whenever someone invites me somewhere I try my best to go otherwise I'll sit in my dorm all day. But yea, whenever I go somewhere with people nothing ever comes out of it. I feel the same way as you. I still got no real friends even though I'll hang out with my suite mates and the people down the hall (10+ people). I only go if im officially "invited" though.


i do go to everything my RA invites me to but it just does not work out. For example the latest time is when a bunch of the people in our hall went to the football game. When we got there i was talking to this one kid occasionally but then when half time came everyone around me left. They just left and i was there alone with no one around me standing out. This made me feel terrible and i ended up just leaving and going back to my room. It just makes me sad/mad when **** like that happens.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol I was gng make a post exactly like this. i'm in a similar position to this but it's only been 2 days so far. i thought i'd be sharing wid more ppl but it turns out i've only got 1 over flat/room mate who's body language made it quite clear he didn't want to talk 2 me when i knocked on his door to introduce myself. I do know other ppl but don't feel comfortable asking them if they want to hang out because they all live with other ppl there friends with. on the up side my complex does have a big common room where i can atleast be around ppl rather than alone in my room. Hopefully it will get better but 4 now i'm in the university loners club


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

Lockjawz said:


> I had friends in high school, like ~25 i actually hung out with out of school. For the most part i was able to make those friends through existing friends i had in elementary school. If i think about it i dont know if i have ever made a friend without one of my elementary friends introducing me to them.


I'm the same. I made all my friends through friends. Over the last 4 years I haven't made a single new friend on my own. It's my last year and I'm in my third week and I feel like it would be odd if I were to introduce myself to the people who sit next to me since I haven't spoken to them in the first couple weeks. So now I'm not too sure what I can do to make new friends on my own...


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Try joining some clubs maybe? It might help you get involved with people who share similar interests. Plus if it is a tight-knit club, they'll actually plan activities together that you'd become a part of. I'd give it a shot if you haven't already done so


----------



## JakeOrcutt (Sep 4, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean... I haven't made one friend and have hardly talked to anybody without it being the lunch lady or something trivial like that. My roommate is a huge **** and I don't want to be seen outside of my dorm with him. and even though he is a horrible person he still has a bunch of friends. Gosh... i want friends bad.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 1 friend here that I made in 8th grade and we ended up going to the same college. I have about a hand full of other "friends" that I say hi to as I walk past them from classes and sometimes sit with for meals, but that's about it. Mostly I'm on my own too.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I never had any friends in my 13 years of life as a student. Literally zero friends.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

sparkplug74 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I never had any friends in my 13 years of life as a student. Literally zero friends.


That must've been so hard. I'm facing the prospect of having no friends at uni and I couldn't even cope with that.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Same. It's my third year attending the same uni and I don't think I've made any actual friends either. :S Sometimes I'll get along with someone in one of my classes but once that semester ends, I never see them again D: The people I hang out with are still the friends I had in high-school. I also have difficulty talking to people outside of the classroom, I always make excuses of why I can't go to study sessions etc. Terrible cuz I think that's when they all form bonds with each other, smh~


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't made any either. Kinda depressing considering all these high hopes I had for this semester. It probably doesn't help that I'm a commuter, since I don't stay on campus for very long after my classes.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> I haven't made any either. Kinda depressing considering all these high hopes I had for this semester. It probably doesn't help that I'm a commuter, since I don't stay on campus for very long after my classes.


Yeah commuting sucks. Driving to school can take forever if you live far away and/or if there is traffic. Then, it's hard to make friends since you're only on campus for a limited time, while most other students live nearby. It's tough.


----------



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

I have no friends in my 4th year of college. It can be really hard because you are constantly surrounded by so many people but its difficult to connect with individuals, especially if you have SA and cant easily approach people. I usually made friends (before college) by spending a lot of time around a person or a small group and eventually warming up to them and allowing them to see my personality. I feel like joining a few clubs can help you with that. It hasn't worked for me because I always end up getting bored with the clubs or I feel like we dont meet often enough for me to warm up to anyone. But don't give up. And if you dont make any progress, 4 years goes by much faster than you'd think.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

5th year of college and Ive only made one sorta friend :?, but I never see her and we only talk every so often if we happen to run into each other. The only bright side is that I get my own room to myself atleast, so one person party all the time! :drunk


----------



## quietyounglady (Sep 8, 2011)

I have no friends and I'm in my fourth year of college, most of the time I would get along with someone I meet in class but after the semester ends, I'd hardly ever see them again. Like a hi and bye kind of thing.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've only a few aquaintances, and that's cause I lived with them last semester. Other than that, none. I made them at my last college, and so that made the transition here even harder, and I just didn't want to try at all to make friends and work past anxiety and depression. So I didn't, and so I've no one. I'm alright with it, right now my anxiety and depression are just too high.


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb (Sep 20, 2012)

Want to feel better  ? 3th year and still I don't know anyone.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb said:


> Want to feel better  ? 3th year and still I don't know anyone.


me too, but you know, I've noticed that after a while I've become addicted to being alone


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Tu Cielo said:


> I haven't made any either. Kinda depressing considering all these high hopes I had for this semester. *It probably doesn't help that I'm a commuter, since I don't stay on campus for very long after my classes*.


I've always felt that this is the primary reason for not having friends in college. I'm in my last year and I don't really, but kinda sorta do, have a couple of friends...if that makes any sense


----------

